# [2011] RPC Run



## RPC Team (15. April 2011)

Der RPC-Run führt dich von einem Aussteller zum nächsten über die Messe und lässt dich alle Bereiche der RPC kennenlernen.

*Eine Demo zum neuesten Computerspiel, wenig später ein Latexschwert schwingen und wieder einige Minuten später eine spannende Herausforderung im pen&paper-Rollenspiel bewältigen? Gar kein Problem! *

Nimm den kostenlosen RPC-Run-Flyer und mache ihn zu deinem persönlichen Gewinncoupon. Suche die Stände auf, die das RPC-Run-Poster zeigen und nimm an einer kurzen Einsteigerrunde teil oder hör dir die dortigen Informationen an. Schon bekommst du einen Stempel für diesen Ausstellerbereich auf deinen Flyer/Gewinncoupon.

*Hast du alle Ausstellerbereiche abgestempelt bekommen, kannst du mit diesem Gewinncoupon an einer großen Verlosung teilnehmmen. *




Der RPC-Run ist eine Kooperation der RPC mit der Games Orbit.


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2011)

Hoi Hab 2009 die Stempel leider net voll gekriegt.. aber diesmal werde ich es tun  und auch bis zum Schluss bleiben.  

Vielleicht gewinn ich ja mal wirklich was und kein Pseudo-Abo Gewinnspiel wie beim COM stand 2009


----------



## Charvez (15. April 2011)

Ja, das ist doch mal was feines ^^


----------



## Zeroman (15. April 2011)

Da freue ich mich schon drauf.RPC 2011 ich komme^^


----------



## Varnamys (15. April 2011)

Ich werde dieses Jahr selbstverständlich auch wieder dabei sein.
Mittlerweile mit einer extremst verkürzten Anreise.  Musste beruflich bedingt umziehen und hocke nun direkt in Colonia.


----------



## jhbl (16. April 2011)

schnitzeljagdt für erwachsene juhuu ^^
freu mich schon
seitdem sie in köln ist, war ich nicht auf der rpc und wollt dieses jahr unbedingt (diesmal sogar mit anhang) mich ins auto schwingen ^^
mal schauen obs was wird *vorfreude*


----------



## CoolKakashi (16. April 2011)

Schöne Sache!  Bin auch dabei, freu mich schon auf die RPC dieses Jahr. War die letzten beiden male auch schon da^^


----------

